# No such thing as a new idea? Here's one, for the LM Challenge: (1 Viewer)



## The Backward OX (May 24, 2010)

An LM challenge where all contestants must first register their intention to enter, and then have their Edit buttons disabled for the duration, by the convenor.


----------



## Like a Fox (May 24, 2010)

Is that to stop yourself from entering and then changing your mind?


----------



## Baron (May 24, 2010)

If the challenges are taken seriously, whether poetry or prose, then any work entered should be ready to be judged.  Applying that rule is a good discipline.  If you submit to a postal competition or to a publisher then your work needs to be up to standard when it's sent.

It should be stated in the guidelines for these challenges that submissions may be deleted if an edit is done after they're posted.


----------



## Like a Fox (May 24, 2010)

I don't think it matters. I've edited LM competitions before the time was up. I prefer to post at the last minute so I can't do that, but it's good to have people posting before the last minute so that the competition appears to be moving. That said, I guess if people know there's no way they can fix anything they will exercise a little more care. 

Like this round, they'll be sent in PM's to be posted anonymously. So once they're sent there's no turning back.


----------



## The Backward OX (May 24, 2010)

Like a Fox said:


> I don't think it matters. I've edited LM competitions before the time was up. I prefer to post at the last minute so I can't do that, but it's good to have people posting before the last minute so that the competition appears to be moving. That said, I guess if people know there's no way they can fix anything they will exercise a little more care.
> 
> Like this round, they'll be sent in PM's to be posted anonymously. So once they're sent there's no turning back.


I've said a few words on this in the LM forum


----------



## Like a Fox (May 24, 2010)

Mmm, I saw. I do try hard to give you the benefit of the doubt old man but I'm not sure what your point is.

Are you:
a) mad at people for being editing, fiddling morons?
b) saying the blind entering won't attract many entries because people are editing, fiddling morons? Or
c) trying to implement a system where we will forever be rid of editing, fiddling morons?


----------



## The Backward OX (May 24, 2010)

haha


----------



## NathanBrazil (May 24, 2010)

Ox- Are your trying to prevent contestants from drafting off of other entries?  Generating ideas from other entries and using those ideas to improve their own entries?


----------



## moderan (May 24, 2010)

OX is trying to prevent other contestants from even entering, therefore guaranteeing his own victory.


----------



## Like a Fox (May 24, 2010)

I think it's a ploy to reach the 10,000 quicker. 

Without the edit button, his posts would double.

Post 1:
Poorly thought out response

Post 2:
Damn! I meant '...'


----------



## moderan (May 24, 2010)




----------



## darknite_johanne (May 24, 2010)

moderan said:


>


 
Lol!


----------



## The Backward OX (May 24, 2010)

moderan said:


> OX is trying to prevent other contestants from even entering, therefore guaranteeing his own victory.


 
I won't lower myself to saying "Gotcha!" but the correct adverb in this context is "thereby."


----------



## The Backward OX (May 24, 2010)

NathanBrazil said:


> Ox- Are your trying to prevent contestants from drafting off of other entries? Generating ideas from other entries and using those ideas to improve their own entries?


If I thought for one minute this was a serious question...


----------



## Cran (May 24, 2010)

The Backward OX said:


> An LM challenge where all contestants must first register their intention to enter, and then have their Edit buttons disabled for the duration, by the convenor.


 
Although I can see what you're aiming at, I don't think the [Edit] function is (or can be) thread-specific, or member-specific - ie, if modified, it applies across the whole board. 

Editing in challenges should only be required in the first few minutes after posting to address any formatting issues which can arise from copy&paste posting. Reasons for discouraging editing after that in any challenge include the intention to make forum challenges as near to possible as outside competitions, where hard copy entries are submitted and beyond further changes - such changes as one might be tempted to make after receiving critique or advice on the submitted piece (usually from another forum). 

For the most part, policing of challenge threads (and deletion of entries if/where warranted) is the option;
the only way to fully ensure no post-editing would be to require entries to be submitted via PM to a nominated mod or mods to include said entry into a locked challenge thread.


----------



## moderan (May 24, 2010)

Which is essentially what we're planning, Cran. I don't actually mind tinkering but if some do and some don't the playing field gets a little slippery. Policing is too time-intensive.


> I won't lower myself to saying "Gotcha!" but the correct adverb in this  context is "thereby."


But by mentioning it, you have. So. Thanks for the idea and all, but realism is an issue also, and we've addressed the issue you raised, I think sufficiently. The whole discussion clearly belonged in the Coffee Shop or in the LM.


----------



## Linton Robinson (May 24, 2010)

Been done


----------

